# doe off feed after kidding



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Mostly Alpine FF kidded yesterday. She had an smooth labor and delivered mini buckling twins. Afterbirth came out great and normal amounts of drainage afterward.

last evening she was doing some stargazing so I gave her some warm molasses water and I havent seen her do that since. It could have been mild pain from the uterus still contracting.

she really hasnt eaten much since noon yesterday and its 3pm. She has had about two cups of alfalfa pelets and a lfew mouthfuls of orchard grass. I offered her the horses local grass hay a couple hours ago and I thought she would eat that because she took some out of my hand, but then hasn't eaten anymore.

she had 4 cups of grain yesteday, two after kiddjng and two at night. she ate those right up. Today het stool is a little soft and brown so I ddidn't give her grain this morning.

she seems alert and healthy. Eyelids are pink but not bright red. I'm taking in a fecal sample tomorrow.

gave 24 cc cmpk, 30 cc nutridrench. I will give her 5cc vit. B sq and powdered probiotics , take her temp and grain when I molk her tonight (her milk is coming in nicely and she is already uncomfortably tight and the boys are getting lots of molk)

should I be concerned? Usually they are so hungry after delivery, anything else I should do?

in the picture her hips a a little tucked, she was nervous since I had just drenched her and was readt to spring. Or she could have some pain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like you have things covered well. Give her a little time after you have given that and see how she does.

Do check her temp, that is important to know.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Temp was 102.3.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great temp, I would give a day or two of B complex. I have had does go off grain a day or two after kidding. She sure is pretty!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful doe


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you about the doe...I really like her color and temperament. I am hoping for good production. Her dam is a 2 gallon peak and her sires dam was 2.5 at peak. I know that's not weight, but gives an idea anyway. Her udder is still small, but hoping for more.

She didn't eat her grain much on the stand but I was messing with her so I wasn't surprised, but when I put the rest in her stall feeder, she still didn't eat more. Brought her some blackberry canes with fresh spring growth and she did the same thing...ate like she was starving for a little bit and then quit.

pooped normal berries tonight.

drinking a good amount

I'll give it more time, but it concerns me that she's not really eating anything. 

I never checked for ketosis so I will do that in the morning.


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

I had 2 does do the same thing to me this year. They ate like crazy when they 1st kidded, when I thought they should have been cleaning up the kids. Kinda worried me they weren't good mothers. Then they almost quit eating for 2-3 days and I was really worried. Gave b12 and nutra drench. Don't know if it was helpful to them but it helped me. they are good now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is she not eating because she is tending to the kids or


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Is she not eating because she is tending to the kids or


She's a bit nervous and very attentive to the kids. I womdered if she could be so focused on them that she's not eating.

we left 5 different options to eat out in her stall last night. She ate some blackberry leaves, some grain and picked through the grass hay. That was encouraging. I didn't get her ketosis strip done because she was already up and didn't pee, so I'll try again later.

I'm concerned that either she's not eating because there's a problem or she will get a problem because she's not eating. I feel alot better about it seeing that she ate some last night. But that's the most shes eaten since I sperated her for labor 48 hours ago.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Some moms focus on the kids so much they neglect their own needs. ...keep good choices in front if her and give some more time...as long as temp and everything else is ok....is she drinking well?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We recently brought home a doe with a 2 week old kid...we finally pulled baby to bottle because mom is such a spaz with her...won't eat or drink...wont graze with the other moms...just cries and chases baby around all day. Aftwr a day or so of her crying and running the fence she now eats and grazes and stopped bellowing. ..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't feed any grain while she is not eating properly, in case her rumen is off and needs rebuilding with probiotics and vit B complex for as few days. 

Get some Alfalfa pellets, make a slurry, about a 1/4 cup then add water/blend. Get a big 60cc syringe or new turkey baster , then feed it slowly at the back corner of her mouth giving breaks in between so she doesn't get it into her lungs. Give it every few hours, it may stimulate her to eat hay on her own and help her rumen. That will give her good nutrition she needs at the same time. Maybe give her some warm molasses water.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Some moms focus on the kids so much they neglect their own needs. ...keep good choices in front if her and give some more time...as long as temp and everything else is ok....is she drinking well?


Yes, she is drinking great. We are bringing her fresh warm water daily.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I wouldn't feed any grain while she is not eating properly, in case her rumen is off and needs rebuilding with probiotics and vit B complex for as few days.
> 
> Get some Alfalfa pellets, make a slurry, about a 1/4 cup then add water/blend. Get a big 60cc syringe or new turkey baster , then feed it slowly at the back corner of her mouth giving breaks in between so she doesn't get it into her lungs. Give it every few hours, it may stimulate her to eat hay on her own and help her rumen. That will give her good nutrition she needs at the same time. Maybe give her some warm molasses water.


Ok, sounds good. I have to be gone most of the day today, but will start that when I get home unless she has eaten more.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, if you have a doe overly concerned about her kids and an owner thats overly concerned about her doe, what is that called?:think:::


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hammer::hair::crazy::butting:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> So, if you have a doe overly concerned about her kids and an owner thats overly concerned about her doe, what is that called?


Its called owning goats :hammer: lol or codependency :ROFL:lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: Too funny!


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Success! Eastern orchard grass, alfalfa pellets, fresh grass and blackberry canes delivered. Who could ask for more? Of course all the minerals you want and more vitamins than you want. 

Didn't get the fecal done today....tomorrow. 

I still think she could be in a little pain or something. I'll keep watching and checking temp.

thank you all.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Spending too much time with the goats... this pic just for fun.

I had a chemo treatment this morning so I'm resing out here with the babies. Good for the soul.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This is hopeful news, keep throwing the blackberry canes for her along with the variety she is choosing from.
I'd give her probiotics as well. 
And her normal water along with home made electrolytes;

Half gal hot water
2-6 Tablespoon blackstrap molasses
1-2 Tablespoon any kind of salt or baking soda
1 cup ACV (apple cider vinegar)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


They are so cute and calm us.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

She is doing great today. Left the kids in the stall sleeping and went out to the field to graze for a while.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

